# PM Lathe DRO Question



## Buggy Chief (Apr 16, 2017)

I bought the 2 axis DRO from Matt and just got it installed on my 1228.  With that, the instructions are, well, ummm, really bad and no real explanation for anything.  Link below.

With that, does anyone know how to use the taper function?  TIA!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-AXIS-DRO-...279923?hash=item4d57aa9933:g:4nQAAOSw3KFWfZPG


----------



## lpeedin (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm not familiar with a taper function on a manual lathe DRO, unless it is used to measure an existing taper.  Or maybe to assist in offsetting your tailstock to produce a taper. I use TouchDRO on my lathe - I'll check with the author and see if he programmed such a function in it. If so it might lead to figuring yours out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (Apr 17, 2017)

That looks very similar to the Meister BC-10L. I have the same DRO on my lathe but with a different brand name.

I've never used the taper function so I can't help you there but if you PM me your email addy I can send you a copy of a Meister DRO that should function the same. Not sure if it's any better than your manual but hopefully it might help.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 17, 2017)

darkzero said:


> That looks very similar to the Meister BC-10L. I have the same DRO on my lathe but with a different brand name.
> 
> I've never used the taper function so I can't help you there but if you PM me your email addy I can send you a copy of a Meister DRO that should function the same. Not sure if it's any better than your manual but hopefully it might help.


Sent you a PM with my email.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 17, 2017)

lpeedin said:


> I'm not familiar with a taper function on a manual lathe DRO, unless it is used to measure an existing taper.  Or maybe to assist in offsetting your tailstock to produce a taper. I use TouchDRO on my lathe - I'll check with the author and see if he programmed such a function in it. If so it might lead to figuring yours out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey Lee-  I am trying to figure out the Taper Calculator.  I just want to use it to calculate angle given starting and ending diameter as well as length input.  I have seen on Youtube some DROs you can input and it will tell you the precise angle to set the compound.  Thanks for the help!!


----------



## darkzero (Apr 17, 2017)

lpeedin said:


> I'm not familiar with a taper function on a manual lathe DRO, unless it is used to measure an existing taper.  Or maybe to assist in offsetting your tailstock to produce a taper. I use TouchDRO on my lathe - I'll check with the author and see if he programmed such a function in it. If so it might lead to figuring yours out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Lee, I was mistaken & let Tony know already, it seems like the function isn't inlcuded on lathe specific DROs.

It's a mill function that can be used for tapers on a lathe. My Easson ES12 has it. It's the INCL function: Inclined Angle Tool Positioning.

Just wanted to mention it to you if you wanted more details to pass onto the TouchDRO author.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 17, 2017)

Tony, I'm not sure if this will help you in what your are looking for but check out this video if you haven't seen it already.


----------



## ch2co (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks Will!  A great tutorial.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks!  I love to revisit Geometry!!


----------

